# lets get the north forum filled up



## kakuma (Sep 23, 2005)

it cant all just be novelty shite

what about: best northern band ever

i say: the animals


----------



## jonH (Sep 23, 2005)

Ninjaboy said:
			
		

> it cant all just be novelty shite
> 
> what about: best northern band ever
> 
> i say: the animals


now then let me think...............


----------



## marco mark (Sep 23, 2005)

hey Ninja, i say Soft Cell


----------



## Error Gorilla (Sep 23, 2005)

That would be Pulp.


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 23, 2005)

The Fall - not the animals. Welcome black blud.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Sep 23, 2005)

Now. Look. I was quite happy to see you back, lovely chap and all. But you know what - threads for the sake of threads, that's what got you into the problem in the first place. Why not just do a thread called "best northern band ever", say? Have a bit more point to things.

Just saying. I've not got the mod hat on.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 24, 2005)

welcome back, what happened? did i miss a meeting?


----------



## tangerinedream (Sep 24, 2005)

Ninjaboy!!! Hurray!!!


----------



## lizzieloo (Sep 24, 2005)




----------



## Loki (Sep 24, 2005)

Best Northern band: Teeside Golden Dragoons.


----------



## tangerinedream (Sep 24, 2005)

I'm listening to the best northern thing I can think of. The legendary and magnificant 

 

(wow! a clicky picture link! *pats self on back*  )


----------



## Loki (Sep 24, 2005)

*congrats to tangerinedream*


----------



## lizzieloo (Sep 24, 2005)

I can't do that


----------



## Loki (Sep 24, 2005)

lizzieloo said:
			
		

> I can't do that


All you have to do is put URL tags around the IMG tags.

{URL=http://www.onthewire.uk.com/web/html/shows.asp}{img}http://www.onthewire.uk.com/otw_new/logo.gif{/img}{/URL} 

That was tangerinedream's, except I've changed [ and ] to { and } to show the tags.


----------



## lizzieloo (Sep 24, 2005)

Thanks


----------



## chio (Sep 24, 2005)

tangerinedream said:
			
		

> I'm listening to the best northern thing I can think of. The legendary and magnificant
> 
> 
> 
> (wow! a clicky picture link! *pats self on back*  )



I've just got an iPod and I've been looking for pod-casts to fill it up with, cheers for that!

One of my favourite radio stations advertised a podcast the other day, and I was disappointed to find it featured just one song and no talk!


----------



## tangerinedream (Sep 25, 2005)

Bit shitty sound quality I'm afraid, but the best radio show on earth. The eclectic amazingness of the show is enough to make up for the compressed audio.


----------



## chio (Sep 25, 2005)

The signal from Lancashire is sound all the way down here to south Cheshire, but I just never remember to listen to the show!


----------



## tangerinedream (Sep 25, 2005)

Oh I do that with virtually everything   On the wire is about the only thing I can remember to watch or listen too regulally  
If I remember and yr online and I am while it's on I'll give you a shout.  

Chio, can you get PMS? (Radio Merseyside, Sunday Night - I think it's 12pm or 10 pm) - that's really good as well. It isn't to the best of my knowledge available as a download or podcast sadly. I think you can get it through the radio merseyside bbc stream. I used to listen when I was in Liverpool but can't get it here in the north Fylde.


----------



## Maidmarian (Sep 25, 2005)

Ninjaboy said:
			
		

> it cant all just be novelty shite
> 
> what about: best northern band ever
> 
> i say: the animals



I agree


----------



## miss giggles (Sep 25, 2005)

Hey Ninja! what about Chas and Dave?


----------



## _angel_ (Sep 25, 2005)

The Smiths

then Pulp.


----------



## chio (Sep 25, 2005)

tangerinedream said:
			
		

> Chio, can you get PMS? (Radio Merseyside, Sunday Night - I think it's 12pm or 10 pm) - that's really good as well. It isn't to the best of my knowledge available as a download or podcast sadly. I think you can get it through the radio merseyside bbc stream. I used to listen when I was in Liverpool but can't get it here in the north Fylde.



It's just coming on now, midnight. I read the blurb on the website about it and it sounds dead good! I'm on a patch of high ground so I can catch everything radio-wise from the NW except Cumbria  

(This is the bit where I add the plug for 96.2 The Revolution , isn't it?)


----------



## kakuma (Sep 26, 2005)

miss giggles said:
			
		

> Hey Ninja! what about Chas and Dave?



why you....i change my vote to lindisfarne....


----------

